# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  mamografija i dojenje

## Lutonjica

fakat nemam pojma o ovome: mogu li kao dojilja na mamografiju? odnosno, hoće li činjenica da dojim imati neki efekt na rezultat mamografije, te je li mamografija štetna u smislu da ne smijem nakon nje dojiti...

malo sam mutava, ali nikad još nisam obavila taj pregled, a planiram uskoro...

----------


## Natasa30

Lutonjca a zasto na mamografiju?

Mislim mlada si i ako nemas nekih problema, zasto ne onda samo UZV grudi. Ja to radim svake godine a imala sam prije problema ali mi jos nisu predlagali mamografiju. Imam 33 godine.

----------


## Lutonjica

pa ne znam, gdje god sam čitala kažu da to treba u ovim godinama već obavljat (imam 29)?? mislim svakih 5 godina, tako nešto...

usput, može isto pitanje i za uzv - utječe li dojenje na rezultat, i utječe li on na dojenje??

----------


## ivarica

uh, jesi me prepala.

mozes na ultrazvuk.
s mamografijom pricekaj. nema nekog smisla dok su ti puni kanalici, pogotovo jer ti nije hitno.

----------


## Maja

ja bila bas nedavno na uzv(imali smo sistematski u firmi, samo zene iznad 40 su slali na mamografiju, dakle, mislim da ti jos ne treba - ivarica, ti se pozuri  :Razz:  ) , ali slicna stvar s uzv, pogledali su mi, nalaz je tipicni izgled dojke u laktaciji, rekli nek dodjem kad prestanem dojit ponovo.

----------


## ivarica

ma htjela sam ja sinoc napisati taj komentar o godinama, ali sam ostavila maji nek se veseli   :Grin:  

za uzv bi bilo dobro neposredno prije skroz izdojiti obje dojke. 
a mamografija barem dva mjeseca *nakon* prestanka dojenja.

----------


## zrinka

ja sam bila na UZV dok sam dojila, i takodjer su mi rekli da dodjem nakonperioda dojenja, pa vidis, idem se naruciti.....

na ovom uzv kazu kako se lijepo vide prosireni mlijecni kanali  :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

jesam onda dobro shvatila da mi se ne isplati ni uzv, jer će mi ionako reći da dođem kad prestanem dojiti??

a s mamografijom ću dakle dosta pričekati, jer planiram dojiti još minimalno 6-7 godina   :Laughing:   ne zaru, nego iduće dvoje djece nakon nje   :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

> ja sam bila na UZV dok sam dojila, i takodjer su mi rekli da dodjem nakonperioda dojenja


hehe, oni vjerojatno misle da ce to biti za mjesec dva a ne za dvije tri godine   :Laughing:

----------


## Janoccka

Lutonjice, dobar timing. Ja sutra idem na sistematski, a ovo mi nije ni palo na pamet, mada sam se pripremila da im odmah kažem da dojim.

----------


## samaritanka

Kolika je zbilja mogućnost da se dobije neki maligni tumor tokom dojenja? Ili nakon dojenja? Imaju li neki podaci friškiji? Jednom je bio jedan stari topik koji je dotaknuo tu temu.

----------


## ivarica

moze se, znam dvije zene koje su dobile rak dojke dok su dojile. jedna od njih je otkrila kad joj je curica imala 11 mjeseci.

----------


## samaritanka

Jesu li bile na pregledu ili su ga same primjetile?

----------


## anchie76

A kak se skuzi rak dok dojis?  :/

----------


## zrinka

ma ja sam isla na UZV jer mi je mamina sestra upravo bila umrla od raka dojke a ja sam u to vrijeme crtala interijer ordinacije za UZ pa sam zamolila dr da me usput i pogleda...

ako postoji neka tvroba, mislim da bi se ona vidjela neovisno o prosirenim mlijecnim kanalicima

----------


## Janoccka

Ja jučer bila na sistematskom, rekla da dojim, i radili su mi mamografiju.

----------


## mamazika

Jesu imali fino posla za počistiti poslije?... s onim pločama tako stisnu jadnu dojku da si mogu zamisliti cijele mljekoskoke da su mi to napravili dok sam dojila.

----------


## zrinka

mamografija je rentgensko zracenje?

meni nisu htjeli snimati rentgenski zeludac i crijeva dok sam dojila, jedna dr je rekla moze, a druga koja je vrsila snimanje je rekla, ja vas ne zelim snimati, dok se doji nije dobro i naravno da sam se pokupial kuci neobavljena posla, ali popijene krede   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

zrinka, mozes na rtg pa dojiti.

----------


## Janoccka

> Jesu imali fino posla za počistiti poslije?... s onim pločama tako stisnu jadnu dojku da si mogu zamisliti cijele mljekoskoke da su mi to napravili dok sam dojila.


Pa Jan je taman prije sve ispraznio tako da nije bilo strašno, ali kada me je doc ručno pregledavao pitao me da li i inače imam iscjedak iz bradavica   :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

dok sam ja lezala na stolu, te dvije lijecnice su se skoro posvadjale, ono mogu li ili ne na rentgen...
ja rekoh, odo ja kuci, doci cu kad prestanem dojiti, nisam znala koja je u pravu i nisam htjela riskirati
eto, jos nisam otisla  :Sad:

----------


## Janoccka

:? Ja sam išla i na slikanje bubrega prije nekoliko nekih 6-7 mjeseci, nitko se nije ni dvoumio smijem li se zračiti za vrijeme dojenja, važno je bilo samo da nisam trudna!

----------


## ivarica

zrinka, a jesu li oni trebali koristiti za pretragu i neke markere ili samo rtg?

----------


## zrinka

samo rtg
ali onaj, popijes ujutro kredu u 8 i onda te svako po ure snimaju do popodne, da vide kako ta kreda putuje i gdje sve prolazi

----------


## lejla

mammografija ne mora da se radi pomocu zracenja, moze i pomocu MRI. Samo je tad' puuno skluplja, ali je i puno specificniji ishod. Ja trenutno radim istrazivanje na diagnostici raka. Sto se tice raka dojke puno je pouzdanije se redovno kontrolisati (mislim sama sebe, pod tusem ili slicno) nego se redovno zraciti. Ako ne mozes da nadjes nesto pod rukom, onda je mala vjerovatnoca da ce radiolog to pronaci na mammogramu, MRI je druga prica. 

Ne mogu ovog trenutka da nadje knjigu o raku djeke i jajnika, ali cini mi se da ima smisla raditi mammograph iznad 40 godina, prije je bolje pregledati redovno!

----------


## Mimah

Podižem. Ima kakvih novih saznanja? Idem uskoro na sistematski, ulazi i mamografija. Kao dojilja, smijem ili ne?

----------


## dutka_lutka

Iz knjige J. Grgurića i A.P. Bošnjak: "Dojenje - zdravlje i ljubav":





> Dojenje je dopušteno uz rendgensko (rdg) snimanje, ultrazvuk (UZ), kompjutoriziranu tomografiju (CT), magnetsku rezonanciju (MRI), *mamografiju*, biopsiju dojke.
> 
> Dojenje treba privremeno prekinuti ako se rabe radioizotopi, npr. za scintigrafiju kostiju, štitnjače i dr. organa, tako dugo dok se ne izluče iz tijela:
> scint. tehnecijem 99m - prekinuti dojenje 2 dana,
> scint. jodom 135 i 131 i galijem 69 - prekinuti dojenje 2 tjedna.
> 
> U svakom pojedinom slučaju savjetujte se s liječnikom.

----------


## Mimah

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Procitala sam temu, ali i dalje nisam pametna, sto je bolje napraviti ako jos uvijek dojim, uzv ili mamografiju? Koliko sam shvatila, uzv bi bio bolji? Mamografiju nikad nisam radila (a uskoro cu 45), uzv neposredno prije trudnoce je bio ok.

----------


## jelena.O

sad i jedno i drugo baš nije mjerodavno jer je sve povečano.

----------


## rossa

Jelena.o, mene su na instititu za tumore oprali kad sam se pojavila nakon 3 godine i izgovorom da s dojila. Receno mi je da se moze raditi uzv i tijekom dojenja i da se moze dobiti vjerodostojan nalaz.

----------


## vikki

Onda cu uzv, puno mi je dvije i pol godine (nemam poz. obiteljsku anamnezu, ali imam nekih nesepecificnih tegoba). 
Kod prestanka dojenja koliko bi dana trebalo proci da mogu na mamo (mali nije cicao od jucer ujutro pa je, izgleda, i to opcija).

----------


## rossa

Taj dio ne znam. Najbolje da nazoves i pitas.

----------


## jelena.O

ja radila uzv kod prvog dojenja, pa su me opali zakaj nisam čkala da prestanem, mamografiju sam radila pred godinu dana, znači skoro gorinu iza dojenja, pa su rekli da je i to bilo prerano.

----------


## vikki

Prerano godinu iza dojenja? Onda definitivno uzv.

----------


## Elly

> Procitala sam temu, ali i dalje nisam pametna, sto je bolje napraviti ako jos uvijek dojim, uzv ili mamografiju? Koliko sam shvatila, uzv bi bio bolji? Mamografiju nikad nisam radila (a uskoro cu 45), uzv neposredno prije trudnoce je bio ok.


UZV.
Meni od 40-te (vec dvije godine) uvijek rade prvo mamografiju, a onda dijagnozu s mamografije dodatno provjere/potvrde UZV-om.

----------


## vikki

Onda uzv zasad, hvala, cure!

----------


## Argente

Dižem, ima li kakvih novih saznanja?

----------


## Lili75

Ja i bez dojenja ne.idem.na mamo, a kamoli da dojim. Ne bih se usudila osim da je ne daj Boze huda sila i bas se mora.

Ajme pa to je zracenje cica, di bi onda ozracene cice ponudila bebi za dobar tek.:/  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

Ahahha, da, kad napišeš ovako to dosta loše zvuči 
Ma ja sam u fazi prestanka (tj. mali je prestao dojiti ali se još nisam pomirila s tim  :Sad: 
Inače jesam u rizičnoj skupini pa sam već i trebala ići al eto, dojenje...

----------


## eryngium

Nije to neka značajna doza koja se primi tijekom mamografije, i radi se svake dvije godine ako je sve ok. Plus, cicke nisu ozračene pa da sad one zrače dalje, tako da ih se može odmah nakon pregleda ponuditi za obrok. Veći problem je, po meni, stiskanje, tj. kompresija. Al i dalje je korist daleko veća od neugode pregleda jer ultrazvuk može biti 100% uredan a žena umre od karcinoma dojke. Viđeno više puta, na žalost.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## AdioMare

Eryngium, ne pokriva niti mamografija 100%, treba kombinirati. Znam žene sa urednim mamogr. nalazom koje su imale karcinom.
Treba kombinirati.

----------


## eryngium

> Eryngium, ne pokriva niti mamografija 100%, treba kombinirati. Znam žene sa urednim mamogr. nalazom koje su imale karcinom.
> Treba kombinirati.


Da, da, naravno. 
No ovdje se govorilo, koliko sam ja skužila, o nepotrebnosti mamografije jer se ide na ultrazvuk, a uredan nalaz na utz ne znači nužno i uredan nalaz na mamo. Kao i obratno. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Argente

Ofkors. Na UZV-e hodam redovito, dojenju unatoč.
Al sad moram podebljat i s mamo pa vidim da su info dosta šarolike, od “možeš i dok dojiš” do “i godinu dana poslije je prerano”. Najbolje da se naručim, dok dođem na red taman ću biti negdje na pola.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ako imaš opterećenu obiteljsku anamnezu najbolje bi bilo da odeš na pregled kirurgu koji se bavi dojkama ili onkologu, da napravi i fizikalni pregled i preporuči ritam pretraga, kad mmg, kad uzv, a možda preporuči i da se napravi MR

----------


## jelena.O

> Ofkors. Na UZV-e hodam redovito, dojenju unatoč.
> Al sad moram podebljat i s mamo pa vidim da su info dosta šarolike, od “možeš i dok dojiš” do “i godinu dana poslije je prerano”. Najbolje da se naručim, dok dođem na red taman ću biti negdje na pola.


Probajte na stamparu za one koje su u zg
Relativmo brzo se dobi termin

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

mmg se svugdje brzo dobije
merkur doslovno sutra
dubrava
uzv je lista čekanja

----------


## Argente

Fakat. Sad mi je i frendica potvrdila da se mmg ne čeka praktički ništa (ja sam u Ri).
UZV ionako idem privatno.
Aleks, tnx, i gin i ultrasoničar (koji me usput i isprepipaju) su mi preporučili 1 x godišnje UZV i 1 x godišnje mmg, kontala sam da je to dovoljno? Sumnjam da bih dobila uopće uputnicu za kirurga/onkologa ovako kad mi nije ništa, samo na osnovu obiteljske anamneze. Ili si mislila privatno?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

meni se, čini previše svake godine mmg, ipak je to zračenje, ne neko preveliko, ali je zračenje
ja bih rađe 2x godišnje uzv, a mmg na svake dvije godine
ali baš radi toga bih da to vodi netko tko se baš bavi dojkom, pa neka odredi ritam pretraga
zašto ti ne bi dala uputnicu?
ako je jako opterećena obiteljska anamneza radi se i gensko testiranje

----------


## vertex

> ako je jako opterećena obiteljska anamneza radi se i gensko testiranje


Radi se gensko testiranje na uputnicu? Sestri mi je bio potvrđen BRCA, čini mi se 2, morala bih provjeriti. Ja sam se mislila raditi ili ne, pa sa ostala na tome da se revno kontroliram, a da nisam napravila testiranje. Međutim, šansa da ti se potvrdi da nemaš nasljedni faktor nije za odbacit.

----------


## magriz

prvo ide genetsko savjetovanje, nakon toga testiranje

----------


## milasova8

Mogu li nakon biopsije nastaviti s dojenjem? 
Ima li tko iskustva?

----------

